# Le Corsaire



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, Le Corsaire was a lot of fun. The plot is not really something you have to understand, to appreciate it. All it's really about is nearly naked young ladies in spangly bras, and athletic dancing in sharp-looking costumes. And as my IQ dropped about 60 points - rumbling as it fell - my lizard brain piped up and said OK! Yeah! Been a while! And of course there was good dancing. Le Corsaire is kind of like Barber of Seville, or maybe Pirates of Penzance. Lighthearted fun.

It was kind of neat, though, to see Ethan Stiefel in one of his last appearances as a principal at ABT. He danced Ali, the slave of the pirate captain (sorry, it really makes no difference what role he played), and really outshone everyone else on stage. It was like, and this guy is retiring? Why? He is so muscular, and his dances were so well done, I can't tell you. Of course everyone in the audience knew he was leaving, too, because it was in the program, and he got the biggest applause of anyone.

The average time the ABT's principal dancers have been principal is about 9 years, and the most time anyone on staff now has been there as principal is 19 years (Julie Kent). Ethan Stiefel has been principal 15 years, so I guess he is getting near the end of his best years.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

> And as my IQ dropped about 60 points - rumbling as it fell - my lizard brain piped up and said OK! Yeah! Been a while!


Priceless!


----------

